# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Algorithme de compression

## yahia_sahli

Bonjour,
svp y a t il  qlq 'un qui peut m aider avoir un algorithme sur traitement en bit (vhdl).

----------


## ToTo13

Bonjour,
dsol, mais l c'est un peu flou pour moi.
Que doit faire ton algorithme exactement ?
Pourquoi en bit pour traiter des images ?

----------


## parp1

On veut bien t'aider mais  quoi?
Tu veux faire des oprations simples.

Il nous faut des infos ..

----------


## hfayman

> On veut bien t'aider mais a quoi?
> Tu veut faire des operation simple.
> 
> Il nous faut des infos ..


j'ai besoin de ton aide svp . 
est ce que c'est possible de me donner un algorithme de compression d'image en vhdl

----------

